# interventional radiology



## papplegate (May 27, 2008)

Hi,  I have a question on RFA bone lesion.  When done under Fluoro, how would you code?  The current CPT is 20982, but this is for CT Scan guided.  Would unlisted 20999 and 77012 be appropriate?  Or could we append the 52 modifier and code this way:  20982-52 and 77012?


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Fluoro-guided RF ablation of: bone
77002/20999

Per 2008 Interventional Radiology Coder


----------

